# Trade Rumors swirling around a Houston-Atlanta trade



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Doc Rocket, a very reliable source at CF.net, had this to say about the Rockets:

- They might be shopping Stro (teams want him for that talent-salary ratio)
- They are looking to move Wesley and his expiring contract in a big way. He's been knocking down some shots lately but he gives away alot defensively.
- JVG mentioned something about "shipping someone's *** to Atlanta", but he doesn't know who he was talking about
- JVG is unsure about Alston's injury

Add that with the number of wing players Atlanta has and the ongoing locker room issues... and walaa. I think Harrington and Childress are the players we would be looking at, with Swift, Alston and Wesley being our most tradeable commodities. I think it would silly to trade anyone besides Wesley right now, although Swift looks like he needs alot of work done before he can play consistent minutes.

Now most of the time nothing will come of this, but Doc has been right about speculation like this way in advance before. So keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I guess 4-11 will do that

so this is how its gonna be....sign players in July so you can be traded in December.

"JVG unsure Alston's injury".....what does that mean? Unsure when he'll recover or unsure how injuried he really is. If this team makes a trade that isn't for the sole purpose of getting rid of Wesley's contract im joining the "fire Van Gundy" bandwagon.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It may be silly to trade anyone beside Wesley at this point, but Wesley isn't going to get you anything good in return.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

tone wone said:


> I guess 4-11 will do that
> 
> so this is how its gonna be....sign players in July so you can be traded in December.
> 
> "JVG unsure Alston's injury".....what does that mean? Unsure when he'll recover or unsure how injuried he really is.


I think JVG was unsure about how injured Rafer really is, but that bit is not a cause for concern. The thought of him panicking at his lack of offensive sets and trading role players already is (like you mentioned).



> If this team makes a trade that isn't for the sole purpose of getting rid of Wesley's contract im joining the "fire Van Gundy" bandwagon.


And replace him with who? The two coaches that would have done great (Saunders, Brown) have jobs and they don't look like they are quitting anytime soon. I don't see any better options on the market.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I'd move Swift. He just sucks. There's no upside there, sorry. But who does Atlanta have that we want besides Harrington?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

just outta curiosity, can we trade spoon's contract?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Nah we should keep Swift, he'll get with it soon enough and I'm pretty sure Bill Worrell was implying the other day that Stromile is playing bad because his toenail is completely gone. Sounds like a bad excuse but if you think about it, Swift played pretty good in the preseason when he did have a his toenail.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Nah we should keep Swift, he'll get with it soon enough and I'm pretty sure Bill Worrell was implying the other day that Stromile is playing bad because his toenail is completely gone. Sounds like a bad excuse but if you think about it, Swift played pretty good in the preseason when he did have a his toenail.


nope, thats yaos nail.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

keep stro
hes still learning

i bet he will have a blinder against the griz today

15pts 10rbs


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Is it all likely that JVG'll trade Wesley, I mean a start lineup player who plays for 35+ mins each game?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

smithys1510 said:


> keep stro
> hes still learning
> 
> i bet he will have a blinder against the griz today
> ...


I thought I was going to go blind seeing all of Stro's turnovers tonight.

If you guys can swindle Atlanta into giving up Harrington for Stro, do it.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

skykisser said:


> Is it all likely that JVG'll trade Wesley, I mean a start lineup player who plays for 35+ mins each game?


Fire JVG and then trade Wesley,that would be good!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets need to make some serious season moves like they did last year
The additions from the off season are NOT doing well. I dont understand how a team from last year finished so strong, Yet without losing any players(aside from sura) has become such a horrible team with additions...

And even whithout McGrady, the rockets should be ATLEAST at the .500 mark


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Don't know about everyone else but, I'm missing Mike James right about now. Hind sight is 20/20 and now that I think about it, James wasn't that bad a PG for us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Don't know about everyone else but, I'm missing Mike James right about now. Hind sight is 20/20 and now that I think about it, James wasn't that bad a PG for us.


he wasnt, i was so excited and looking forward to him becoming maybe the starting PG(after sura got injured)

But then the trade, and i have been against it since day 1


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i still think james was a bad fit for us. i'll reserve judgement until he comes back for alston. i'm glad we made a move to get rid of james and try to find a better pg, he was on the verge of becoming a cancer. whether we have found a better pg i dunno, but james wouldnt really have a place on this team this year.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

how bout we trade JVG and wesley to atlanta for harrington? :biggrin:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I thought I was going to go blind seeing all of Stro's turnovers tonight.
> 
> If you guys can swindle Atlanta into giving up Harrington for Stro, do it.


I actually really do like Stro, but something's missing with him. Not quite sure what it is, you know how when a guy is struggling the team or its analysts say "he works so hard in practice, or he lifts so many weights, and this and that ..." I never hear any of that about Stro. He's the new Kelvin Cato, he played well in Pre season, but reg season he's been stinking it up. If we could get AL HARRINGTON along with someone else for stro/wesley I'd do it. And now, he'd be great with Tmac and Yao, we already know he can play well, and play defense. But I would not trade Alston for anyone whose not a great PG. He just needs time to fit in, find his stride. But again, this is all fantasy and will never happen.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Trade Wesley/Bowen/2006 first rounder, Knicks 2nd rounder to Hawks for Harrington.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Whenever Mike James was on the court he was always looking for his own shot, it was basically like a Steve Francis impersonation. I didn't like him one bit, except when he was spotting up in the corners making threes. That's the advantage he has over Alston, since he can't hit anything from 25 feet.

Giving up a first rounder would not be wise IMO for Harrington, since he'll be gone next year for sure. He'll demand a larger contract and I don't see how we're going to pay him the money he demands.

Wesley is trash this season, can't hit anything at times, streaky shooter, can't finish around the basket. The way he does layups over big guys makes you grimace, he finishes worse than a little girl. JJ for Wesley, I still don't see how that was good for us, unless there were chemistry problems.

Swift although good in the preseason, is dumber than a rock, and there's little you can get for him. So I say keep him, and give us something to hope for in future. Who knows, I might get a hit in the lottery and he might actually be a consistent double double every night. Now if we had gotten SAR, we might just have been better, then again who knew.

On another note I'd be interested in the Rockets getting Zaza, but I don't think they're willing to give him up. Zaza has the height advantage and can be the scrappy guy to rebound with Yao, not sure if Atlanta will take Swift in return though.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

We won't have a trade with Atlanta.

The Hawks don't need a shooting guard in Wesley, and an undersized one at that.

They certainly wont' want Moochie. 

As for Alston, I think we should keep him. He didn't play that badly when he was uninjured. 

And Swift still has some potential.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I like MRCs suggestion of Swift and Wesley for Harrington and Childress. They have a logjam of forwards and Harrington is likely to be gone via FA. Wesley is expiring salary Atlanta can use to sign a real pointguard. Swift must look very attractive at this point considering the relatively cheap contract we signed him for... Altanta had been pulling hard for Swift and would have paid twice as much as what we got him for.

Houston wins because Harrington is more of what the Rockets need right now and should he decide to leave via FA we can use the cap relief for someone who will deliver more than Swift seems to offer. Childress is the long defender we could use on the perimeter, an area we continually lack at defensively.

Both teams should give serious consideration to this trade.

PG: Rafer Alston | Jon Barry 
SG: Luther Head | Derek Anderson 
SF: Tracy McGrady | Josh Childress
PF: Al Harrington | Juwan Howard
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo

Ryan Bowen, Lonny Baxter, Moochie Norris


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't see why Atlanta would send Childress AND Harrington to Houston if the only positive they are receiving is Swift. They are just 2 players the Rockets would want to get from Atlanta. It's also uncertain how enthusiastic the Rockets are about bringing in wing players this season. They probably want to see how Barry's injury plays out and if Anderson can ever assimilate himself into the offense before they bring in a SG/SF via trade.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd do it like this:

Juwan Howard/David Wesley/Stromile Swift/Charlie Ward(he's still with us?!)

for

Al Harrington(if we could get Harrington, it would be huge)/Josh Childress or Josh Smith

If we could do this trade, we'd be champions.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I'd do it like this:
> 
> Juwan Howard/David Wesley/Stromile Swift/Charlie Ward(he's still with us?!)
> 
> ...


ward is retired. he caoches for us now i think.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I'd do it like this:
> 
> Juwan Howard/David Wesley/Stromile Swift/Charlie Ward(he's still with us?!)
> 
> ...


Well yes dude, freakin a right we would be! But that's not going to happen. We need realistic trade possibilities, Jon Barry or D Wes for Earl Watson, we need a backup PG to Rafer, (who I definitely would not let go) he's good enough defensively and never turns the ball over. Remember he'd be a backup, and fill in for Rafer not our starter. 

Then if we sent Wesley to Denver who needs another shooter and a Vet., we could try to move either Howard or Swift, plus the add-ons (Norris, Baxter if Jeff isn't gonna play him ever) I personally feel that Baxter could help this team down low with some Jerome James/Danny Fortson like toughness and energy. Sometimes it's the guys you don't notice who can help a team, look at PJ Brown with the Hornets all these years.

I'll believe when I see it, that is a trade that would actually help us not hinder us further. Nothing against Wesley, but I never would've traded Jimmy Jackson for him :raised_ey I didn't see any upside to that deal at all, and in retrospect still do not. If anything Jackson was Jeff's "Guy", and he actually defended, not just people telling you that he defends well.

But to me this teams' problems are somewhat simple to me, its not that our older players cannot contribute. Its that they can't play the minutes night in and night out. If they were all coming off the bench, then we'd have the best bench in basketball. You have to have younger, athletic, hungry guys starting, the vets should hold your team together and be lockeroom guys ie. Reggie Miller.  He didn't start over Stephen Jackson or Jamal Tinsley, but he brought something special to the team. We should have a similar rotation here. But Jeff is too short-sighted to understand that, he likes Veterans because he feels he has do *LESS COACHING*, he can just say things like "play hard, play smart, play good defense, get on the floor???" Yeah Juwan Howard and Anderson understand those things, _Swift and Head might need a little more _ _direction than that_....call me crazy :eek8: .


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Hawks want Swift and Alston.

Trade them for Childress and Harrtington.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Hawks want Swift and Alston.
> 
> Trade them for Childress and Harrtington.


 who in the hell would play PG???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tone wone said:


> who in the hell would play PG???


I suppose we should ask for Tyronne Lue to be thrown in.




















I kid, I kid!


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

I actually like how well swift has been playing recently...he's showing progress in his knowledge of the schemes...I still think its too early to give up on Alston...aside from his poor shooting, I dont have much complaint about him...so therefore, I think it would be logical to shop Wesley and possibly Moochie as somewhat of a package deal...those are two expiring contracts that would appeal to any team...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

debarge said:


> But to me this teams' problems are somewhat simple to me, its not that our older players cannot contribute. Its that they can't play the minutes night in and night out. If they were all coming off the bench, then we'd have the best bench in basketball. You have to have younger, athletic, hungry guys starting, the vets should hold your team together and be lockeroom guys ie. Reggie Miller. He didn't start over <b>Stephen Jackson</b> or Jamal Tinsley, but he brought something special to the team. We should have a similar rotation here. But Jeff is too short-sighted to understand that, he likes Veterans because he feels he has do *LESS COACHING*, he can just say things like "play hard, play smart, play good defense, get on the floor???" Yeah Juwan Howard and Anderson understand those things, _Swift and Head might need a little more _ _direction than that_....call me crazy :eek8: .


Speaking of Stephen Jackson, hear that Pacers may be looking to get rid of him. Think there's anyway way we can get him? How about Wesley + future 1st rounder? (I hate trading picks but think this would be a major upgrade)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

At top 15 protected 1st rounder maybe.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I would ship Wesley and Norris and a second rounder for Voshon Lenard and Earl Boykins, from Denver.

Denver wants to ship Lenard, and he's a good 3 point man.
And if we got Boykins, we would have a good PG.

Ship Howard + Swift for Harrington and we're done. We freed up some roster spots, and we eliberated some cap space I think. Now we can sign some free agents, and we're done. 

What''d ya think?!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I would ship Wesley and Norris and a second rounder for Voshon Lenard and Earl Boykins, from Denver.
> 
> Denver wants to ship Lenard, and he's a good 3 point man.
> And if we got Boykins, we would have a good PG.
> ...


VO would be intresting, but his injuries scare me...

atleast welsey is a beast and out on the court. But a healthy VO, id grab anyday


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Speaking of Stephen Jackson, hear that Pacers may be looking to get rid of him. Think there's anyway way we can get him? How about Wesley + future 1st rounder? (I hate trading picks but think this would be a major upgrade)


I'd definitely do this.



> I would ship Wesley and Norris and a second rounder for Voshon Lenard and Earl Boykins, from Denver.
> 
> Denver wants to ship Lenard, and he's a good 3 point man.
> And if we got Boykins, we would have a good PG.
> ...


Boykins is hardly a "good PG." He's a good scorer and sparkplug and would be a good fit, but not really a "point" guard in its true sense. He's always looking for his own shot. Howard and Swift would leave the Rockets awfully thin up front (plus without checking I'm almost positive this doesn't work capwise). One of the two + filler for Harrington, however, would work.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Then I suggest this trade:

Juwan Howard + Ryan Bowen + Derek Anderson

for

Al Harrington + Josh Childress

We need a true PG. I suggest going for Marbury, because he's a beast, and can do lots of stuff on the court. And the Knicks want to ship him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> We need a true PG. I suggest going for Marbury, because he's a beast, and can do lots of stuff on the court. And the Knicks want to ship him.


would he put us well over the cap tho?


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

How are we gonna match Marbury's contract? Tmac for Marbury? Not plausible.

I think Stephen Jackson's a far shot, but he'd be a very good fit.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Every way we're doin it, we need to "eliminate" Wesley and Bowen. Bowen is shooting airballs, and Wesley is getting really old and he kinda lost his clutchness....

Stephen Jackson is a fair shot. 

Or maybe we could get Artest....


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Swift and Howard for Al Harrington--- Hawks will do this immediately


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

edyzbasketball said:


> Then I suggest this trade:
> 
> 
> We need a true PG. I suggest going for Marbury, because he's a beast, and can do lots of stuff on the court. And the Knicks want to ship him.



Never, never, never...Marbury is poison from a chemistry standpoint for the Rockets. He "thinks" he is the best pg in the league...roflmao! Long way to go to live up to that crap, Mister.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

master8492 said:


> Swift and Howard for Al Harrington--- Hawks will do this immediately


 I know there are people who will disagree with me, but things are deeper than just stat production. Right now this team doesn't have great chemistry like last year, we miss Sura alot. I don't think Mike James disrupted anything, but he's not a starting point guard. He was a poor substitute for Bobby Jackson.

Alston has fire, its just not burning feverishly right now, it will come after more play. Juwan Howard is the 2nd captain on this team, and needs to stay with the team. We can't afford to send him away unless its a "great deal" not a 'different player'. Stro has not surpased the teacher yet, in Howard at all. So leaving our whole PF spot with Swifts' play would leave us in a "hole". 

Al Harrington is the only person I'd trade anybody for, because he's the only one who would really fit us. There are lots of guys out there, who really don't wanna share the ball, you've already got 2 allstars on this team, the other guys have to be unselfish and not jack up 3 balls all the time. :curse:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Why should the Rockets trade for Al Harrington when they already have Juwan Howard? They are basically the same type of players, except that Harrington is younger and has a little better post games (which will take away some of Yao's touches).

Or maybe the Rockets just want to dump Swift's salary to someone else. Anyway, it's just some rumors.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

MightyReds2020 said:


> Why should the Rockets trade for Al Harrington when they already have Juwan Howard? They are basically the same type of players, except that Harrington is younger and has a little better post games (which will take away some of Yao's touches).
> 
> Or maybe the Rockets just want to dump Swift's salary to someone else. Anyway, it's just some rumors.


Harrington - Howard
Young - Old
Fast - Slow
Defender - Not a Defender
1 year remaining - 3 years remaining
can play 38+ Minutes - couldn't start on half the teams in the NBA


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Harrington is a tweener who doesn't rebound OR play defense. Opposing PF's shoot 60% against him. He doesn't really contest shots, either. The only reason the Rockets would want him is because he has a consistent jumper (something Juwan has not had this year) and can create his own shot to some extent. I'm not too thrilled about the guy, Childress or Salim Stoudamire (wanted to sign Eddie House this offseason) would be the 2 guys I would personally target.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

keep in mind if we trade swift, we need to bring in a pf so its not just juwan playing the 4. we dont have any depth there.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

wouldnt want to trade Swift....... they need to give him time to adjust to the Rockets, they didnt bring him in to be a big scorer, he just needs to start playing more agressive like he was playing in Memphis....


Derek Anderson + Juwan Howard.......

For

Al Harrington........


that seems like a good deal to me....


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Harrington is a tweener who doesn't rebound OR play defense. Opposing PF's shoot 60% against him. He doesn't really contest shots, either. The only reason the Rockets would want him is because he has a consistent jumper (something Juwan has not had this year) and can create his own shot to some extent. I'm not too thrilled about the guy, Childress or Salim Stoudamire (wanted to sign Eddie House this offseason) would be the 2 guys I would personally target.



Opposing PF's shoot 60% over Harrington for two reasons: (1) because hes defending out of position where you correctly stated he's a tweener and (2) because the Hawks as a team are horrible at defense. Hes a very good one-on-one defender at the SF spot, as he was in Indy.

What would Salim give us that Head doesn't give us already? Childress is a glorified Jared Jeffries.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Opposing PF's shoot 60% over Harrington for two reasons: (1) because hes defending out of position where you correctly stated he's a tweener and (2) because the Hawks as a team are horrible at defense. Hes a very good one-on-one defender at the SF spot, as he was in Indy.
> 
> What would Salim give us that Head doesn't give us already? Childress is a glorified Jared Jeffries.


 Salim gives us explosiveness! What's wrong with having 2 quick guards that can shoot the ball? I don't think this team stresses spacing as much as they should when you have a 7'6 skilled center in the middle. McGrady shouldn't have to do each and every thing on the offensive end. Granted -- it would be hard to play Stoudamire and Head at the same time, but our guards right now are either too slow or shoot terribly. Alston-Stoudamire share minutes at the 1 while Head-Barry play the 2. If we aren't going to bring in a proper sized defender at the 2 (Buckner, Hassell), we might as well rain three's on opposing teams. Not to mention Stoudamire lets the Rockets score with Yao/Tracy on the bench.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> I know there are people who will disagree with me, but things are deeper than just stat production. Right now this team doesn't have great chemistry like last year, we miss Sura alot. I don't think Mike James disrupted anything, but he's not a starting point guard. He was a poor substitute for Bobby Jackson.
> 
> Alston has fire, its just not burning feverishly right now, it will come after more play. Juwan Howard is the 2nd captain on this team, and needs to stay with the team. We can't afford to send him away unless its a "great deal" not a 'different player'. Stro has not surpased the teacher yet, in Howard at all. So leaving our whole PF spot with Swifts' play would leave us in a "hole".
> 
> Al Harrington is the only person I'd trade anybody for, because he's the only one who would really fit us. There are lots of guys out there, who really don't wanna share the ball, you've already got 2 allstars on this team, the other guys have to be unselfish and not jack up 3 balls all the time. :curse:


actually wesley and tmac are the 2 captains on the team.


----------

